

The dystopian lake filled by the world’s tech lust - henryl
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150402-the-worst-place-on-earth?

======
ignoramous
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9317003](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9317003)
dup. this was up on front page yest.

------
mmf
"a toxic, nightmarish lake created by our thirst for smartphones"

Is it my decision of buying a smartphone or the host country's lack of will to
make laws to protect its citizens and environment? Hmmm I wonder what makes
more sense...

